# Remettre son mac à ZERO...



## sasatch (1 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous et toutes,

Je voulais savoir comment faire pour formater son ordinateur.
J'aimerais le remettre à zero, c'est à dire qu'il n'y ai plus rien mais rien rien rien comme si je l'avais acheter NEUF et ensuite d'installer Léopard dessus.

Merci les amis.
Sasatch


----------



## pierre22 (1 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,


Effacer et Installer via l'utilitaire de disque ne pas éviter de Cliquer sur Options
pour choisir un mode d'effacement du disque plus sûr ("Mettre à zéro toutes les données" et "Format d'écriture aléatoire à 8 voies").

"Effacer et Installer

Cette option efface complètement le volume de destination, puis installe une nouvelle copie de Mac OS X. Pensez à toujours sauvegarder vos fichiers importants sur le volume cible avant de procéder à ce type dinstallation.

Il sagit de la méthode dinstallation de Mac OS X la plus rapide, mais la configuration de votre ordinateur pourra ensuite demander un certain temps. Il vous faudra configurer tous les réglages de votre ordinateur, installer vos applications tierces et iLife, et restaurer vos fichiers personnels à partir de la sauvegarde que vous en avez faite.

Pourquoi utiliser cette option ?Si vous avez déjà sauvegardé votre ordinateur, cette option peut constituer un choix judicieux si vous essayez de résoudre un problème existant que vous navez pas pu résoudre avec une installation de type Archiver et Installer."... Apple.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1545?viewlocale=fr_FR

Bien sur il faut sauvegarder avant :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1553?viewlocale=fr_FR

Pourquoi voulez vous faire cela? Parce qu'il est possible de tout remettre à neuf en conservant vos données et préférence avec l'option "archiver et installer"

Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2009)

non seulement c'est pssible de réinstaller et reprendre les archives en une operation
( Le mac s'occupe de tout, tout seul)

mais on peut faire la même chose en changeant  completement d'OS ( OS superieur  exemple: panther=> tiger , ou tiger=> leopard)
soit à l'install elle même soit pus tard 
( Assistant migration)
------
et comme au dessus
qu'est ce qui justifie une remise à neuf?
( rarement nécessaire)


----------



## sasatch (1 Mai 2009)

Merci beaucoup.

En fait mon ordinateur eest de plus en plus lent et même en supprimant les programmes que je n'utilise plus il en garde certains fichiers, je voulais donc le remettre à zéro et passer de tiger à léopard...
Mais peut-être qu'une autre alternative est préférable?

Bien à vous.


----------



## pierre22 (1 Mai 2009)

Oui, comme le dit pascal

mais on peut faire la même chose en changeant completement d'OS ( OS superieur exemple: panther=> tiger , ou tiger=> leopard)
soit à l'install elle même soit pus tard
( Assistant migration)

Aussi pour la lenteur, il y a des opérations de maintenance à effectuer:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Onyx très bon utilitaire gratuit qui de plus, assure la maintenance du mac http://www.titanium.free.fr/ (Lire l'aide d'Onyx très bien faite)

Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2009)

la suppression de programme?
oulala
c'est très casse G****

il aurait mieux valu " entretenir et nettoyer"

quoiqu'il en soit
le plus simple maintenant est reinstall avec archives

( avec ou sans migration d'OS)

--
evidemment sauvegarder les données sur DD externe avant ( il peut y avoir un ratage et sans sauvegarde y a plus rien)

tonnes de sujets détaillant tout ca et des tutos à gogo

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour leopard mais même principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

autres tutos vidéos
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## sasatch (1 Mai 2009)

Mon sique cible est mon DD externe.
Puis-je sauvegarder aussi mes logiciels ou ce n'est pas possible?
Puis-je simplement glisser l'icon sur mon DD ou ce n'est pas suffisant?
Si non que dois je faire pour sauvegarder aussi mes logiciels?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------

Mais je ne vois pas ces options dans utilitaire de disque.
Je ne trouve même pas l'option effacer et installer.
Il n'y a qu' "effacer" etje n'arrive même pas à avoir acces au format du volume et au nom...


----------



## pierre22 (1 Mai 2009)

Non, c'est a partir du cd d'installation que ces options s'affichent


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2009)

Si tu fais install avec archives 
TOUT sera remis mais avec un OS neuf
et si tout se passe bien tu retrouves tout sans rien faire ( bureau, fond d'ecran etc)


quant aux techniques de sauvegardes nombreuses et differentes 
c'est dans plein de sujets et tutos
l'essentiel: la maison ( Toute la maison , UN dossier)

concernant TES logiciels
soit ca vient du web et ca se retrouve
soit tu as acheté avec support dédié ( cd et licence) et tu as


----------



## sasatch (1 Mai 2009)

J'ai effacé mon disque dur comme vous me l'avez indiqué en choisissant "Mettre à zéro toutes les données" mais après inséré le cd léopard et choisi la langue il me dit "Mac OSX ne peut être installé sur cette ordinateur".

Pourquoi?
Que dois-je faire?


----------



## ntx (1 Mai 2009)

On va commencer par la ritournelle habituelle : d'où sort ce DVD de Leopard ?


----------



## pierre22 (1 Mai 2009)

Le disque doit être formaté au format ; mac os étendu journalisé.
Vos CD d'installation, ne sont t'il pas des mises à jour? (couleur noire)


----------



## alaincha (1 Mai 2009)

sasatch a dit:


> Mac OSX ne peut être installé sur cette ordinateur.



À ce propos, quel est ton ordinateur ? Je n'ai pas l'impression que tu en ais parlé, comme si ça n'avait pas d'importance.

Il s'agit d'un "ordinateur" dont nous ne savons rien.

S'agit-il vraiment d'un Mac ?

La seule piste est ton premier titre.

C'est un peu insuffisant pour te répondre.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2009)

pour etre précis

-donner le modele de mac 
-l'OS présent sur les cd gris ( fournis à l'achat)
- l'origine de ce léopard


----------



## marc-book (1 Mai 2009)

sasatch a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et toutes,
> 
> Je voulais savoir comment faire pour formater son ordinateur.
> J'aimerais le remettre à zero, c'est à dire qu'il n'y ai plus rien mais rien rien rien comme si je l'avais acheter NEUF et ensuite d'installer Léopard dessus.
> ...



Bonjour 

Ben moi j'aurais acheté/installé un dd tout neuf, (c'est déjà ça vers le 'neuf') puis démarré sur le cd de Léo. 
Non ?


----------



## dondoozat (9 Mai 2009)

bonjour,

Novice dans l'univers du Mac et désireux de comprendre son fonctionnement, on vient de me donner un Mac G4 400 Mhz mais farci de problèmes: très lent (plus que mon vieux pc) etc, et je souhaitais réinstaller l'OS dessus ( mac OS 10.2) car ayant les disques d'installation. jai parcouru nombre de sites et aucune reponse pour le moment... donc un peu blase par cette nouvelle experience mac.

Curieux de ne pas voir apparaitre le disque dur sur le bureau, j'ai ouvert la bete pour avoir le coeur net: en effet 2 disques durs, 1 seul de branché. 
Les deux reconnectés: "Oh Miracle", apparition des deux disques ( le maitre et l'esclave apres vérification des cavaliers). 
Voulant réinstaller l'OSX panther sur la machine siglée de la Pomme, j'installe le premier cd, redemarage, choix de langue. Jusque là tout va bien, direction utilitaire de disque, je trouve les deux HDD internes et les formate. 
Retour à l'installation et pas moyen de trouver un volume de destination lors de l'installation. 
Une question me tarabuste: lors du formatage je n'ai pas le choix de format de volume autre que "mac os étendu", "mac os standard", "MS DOS", ou "systeme de fichiers UNIX". 
Aucune trace de l'étendu journalisé... 
Que faire afin de pourvoir réinstaller l'OS et enfin remettre la Bête en route? 


En vous remerciant par avance, cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2009)

Un détail (important)
etre certain de l'OS
car 10.2 c'est jaguar
Panther c'est 10.3

par ailleurs rien ne dit que ces DD soient sains
( ou même le mac)

tu dois avoir l'Apple hardware test sur un des supports
A faire


----------



## dondoozat (9 Mai 2009)

merci de cette reponse rapide. Pour ce qui est de l OSX, c est le 10.2
Pour les disques durs, meme avec les utilitaires disque, jai effectue une verification et pour assurer le coup, une reparation au cas ou et pas de souci.

Le mac fonctionnait a peu pres normalement hormis les ralentissements.
donc voila... suis un peu paume


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

je parle pas d'utilitaire disque 
mais de l'Apple hardware test
qui ne fait qu'examiner le matériel


----------



## pierre22 (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
Pour les ralentissements:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Cordialement


----------



## dondoozat (10 Mai 2009)

bonjour, toujours aucun signe du choix de volume de destination lors de l installation de mac OSX... les glandes!
jai pourtant tout fait: efface, partitionne, avec et sans les gestionnaires mac OS9... et toujours aucun signe du mac os etendu journalise... ca doit etre sympa mac, mais quand ca fonctionne parce que la... lol
bref si vous avez une piste ou un conseil a me donner, suis preneur parce que je desespere un peu..
merci davance
 Dondoozat


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

3  e fois
Apple hardware test


----------



## dondoozat (11 Mai 2009)

Désolé Pascalformac d'avoir semblé être un boulet mais comme précisé dans mon premier post, je débute sur mac et tout ce qui peut m'être dit concernant apple et mac est nouveau pour moi... pour se mettre à mon niveau de dilettante, cela revient au même que de vous demander de réduire une fracture de la hanche ou d'effectuer une préparation cabine en vue d'un atterrissage d'urgence:mouais:. Vous ne sauriez pas le faire tout comme moi j'ignore tout de l'univers d'apple et de plus je suis désireux de m'y familiariser. Un peu de compréhension s'il vous plait, meme si mes interrogation peuvent sembler inutiles voire débiles...
concernant apple harware test, je viens de trouver un tutoriel et m'y mets des maintenant en espérant y trouver une réponse a mon souci.
Cordialement, Dondoozat


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2009)

Pas de souci, on a tous été débutants
Et en ce cas là on se familiarise doucement, on  lit les manuels, tutos etc

par contre la récup d'un mac ancien, quand on est pas familier , est un souci en plus , car il faut non seulement  apprendre ( ca vient vite) mais aussi analyser diagnostiquer l'état

exactement comme pour une voiture d'occaze
si on connait par coeur le modele , on sait quoi faire
sinon ben on ne sait pas forcement que telle piece est  naze

AHT est un des outils d'examen ( de base) à la dispo de l'utilisateur pour un premier diagnostic


----------

